# Farecla g3 or 3m fast cut alternative?



## gman30 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi All.

Having been out the game for a liitle whle now, my detailing knowledge needs a little update. I used to use G3 when polishing after flatting scratches and nibs ec but this seems to be old hat now!?

I've just purchased some fast cut xl which should be fine but was wondering if people could reccomend some other alternatives to G3/Fast cut?


I see the Menzerna stuff is popular and also the scholl concepts, anyone know what the equalivent is to fast cut or G3 in these brands?


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Scholl S2 is probably the closest to the two above. FC+ and G3 are fairly rough on the paint though..

Or step down to Scholl S3 or Menz 400..


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

If Fast Cut is the green top then something like Menzerna FG500 would be a rough equivalent. Possible alternative could be Meguiars 105 or my favourite 101 which is designed for foam pads


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Scholl S2/3 for me


----------

